# Another Project complete. 1968 Huffy Green Camaro



## mstovall (May 20, 2020)

This is another bike I picked up at an estate sale along with the Hawthorn I just finished. This one looks like it was never rode.  Someone had put a banana seat on it and some high rise handle bars. I replaced them and waxed and cleaned it up. This is a cool bike if I just had a green 68 Camaro to go with it.


----------



## elwood (May 21, 2020)

Great bike... Great Pepsi sign...wow!


----------



## SteveF (May 21, 2020)

Very nice! I was digging the banana seat and tall bars. I have wanted to do this to one of my beater Murray middleweights for some time. Very clean bike you have there.


----------

